# Transfer car from Canaries to Mainland



## nikste (Aug 14, 2013)

We have a used car (2008) which was purchased in Gran Canaria. We want to bring the car to Mainland Spain permanently. Does anyone know of the implications/procedure necessary to do this. Are there any tax or import duties to pay. We are not Spanish residents (UK)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nikste said:


> We have a used car (2008) which was purchased in Gran Canaria. We want to bring the car to Mainland Spain permanently. Does anyone know of the implications/procedure necessary to do this. Are there any tax or import duties to pay. We are not Spanish residents (UK)


I think that you will find that it is illegal for you to own and drive a Spanish car without your being registered as residents. How long have you been living in the Canaries (i.e. in Spain)?


----------



## nikste (Aug 14, 2013)

We still live in the UK. The car was bought to use while we spend time in the Canary islands with the intention of moving there permanently. It is perfectly legal to own a car as a non resident in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikste said:


> We still live in the UK. The car was bought to use while we spend time in the Canary islands with the intention of moving there permanently. It is perfectly legal to own a car as a non resident in Spain.


You're correct it's perfectly legal for a non resident to own and drive a Spanish plated car in Spain.
I can't help with the tax question though. Probably best to ask your gestor.


----------

